# CompUSA wireless router 333628 problem



## ace_huang (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, I just hooked up the CompUSA wireless router with SKU # 333628. My desktop and laptop are wire-connected to the router,which is wire-connected to the cable modem and I can browse the websites smoothly. However, I could not use either of my computer to access the main setup interface as described in the manual. And my laptop could detect some wireless signal, but I don't know if this is from my router or from my neighbor. 

Please help me out to setup the router. Following is the information I got from the command ipconfig/all:


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxxxxx
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 25, 2006 12:28:58 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 17, 2036 12:28:58 AM


Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How did you try to access the main setup screen? From your IPCONFIG, I'd say you need to open Internet Explorer and type 192.168.2.1 into the address bar, hit <enter>. That should open the router's configuration screen.


----------



## ace_huang (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes, that's how I did it. I tried both the IE and Firefox and type in "http://192.168.2.1" but neither worked. Now the router works only as a hub and I have to wire-connect it, which is very annoying!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try just typing in 192.168.2.1, forget the prefix.


----------



## ace_huang (Apr 25, 2006)

That works! Great! Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help.


----------

